# Xbox One supports eight controllers at once, 30ft wireless range



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One supports eight controllers at once, 30ft wireless range*

Xbox One will support up to eight controllers at once, according to the pad’s official product descriptor.

You can find the product page here. It’s not yet known how many DualShock 4′s can connect to PS4 at any one time.

I had hands on with both pads at gamescom and found DualShock 4 to be the better controller, with more weight and vastly improved triggers. However, the left analogue stick is still below the d-pad, something I feel the Xbox One gets right for FPS titles, but that’s a personal preference. 

I also found the LB and RB buttons on Microsoft’s device really awkward, with reduced ‘push-in’, so it was often hard to tell if I’d pressed it or not. That said, the ridged analogue sticks on Xbox One are superb and grippy for sweaty handed CoD players like myself.

What do you think of the pads so far?

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, with more controllers being used at once, it does make it attractive for big parties or family gatherings. 

I just wonder how many games can support that many users at once.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I will assume most of the sports titles will take advantage of this.


----------

